
Karta 0.7 - Geospatial Python - ovis
https://github.com/fortyninemaps/karta
======
ovis
Karta is a package I've been working on for a while now. Originally, it was
intended to be a light-weight pure Python module for geospatial data, but it's
gradually grown C and Cython extensions in the name of performance.

It doesn't wrap a large C library like Shapely or rasterio, but instead tries
to be more general and provide the set of geographical objects and spatial
algorithms that I would otherwise need to frequently reimplement.

Anyway, I'd be interested in getting some feedback on it. I use it pretty
extensively in my own work, and would like to see it be useful for others.

